# K&F Drill Press?



## ssevey17 (Sep 9, 2014)

I found a K&F 16 speed floor drill press on craiglist. I tried to do some research online and aren't coming up with much. I've seen where a few people have them. Does anyone here have one or have used it? Thanks!


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Appears to be a pretty generic import (from Taiwan)... never seen one in person though. Probably a nice press, but if you ever need parts for it, you will most likely be making them or improvising.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## ssevey17 (Sep 9, 2014)

Well I picked it up yesterday for $50. I took everything apart and gave it a good cleaning. So far I'm happy. I've only drilled a couple of holes with it this far. (Not sure why the pictures are sideways. Sorry…)


----------



## ohtimberwolf (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice deal. Looks a lot like mine. I can't see the tag to see what the speed range is, but for $50, if it runs it was worth it. Table looks good.


----------



## ssevey17 (Sep 9, 2014)

Speed range is 190-3200. What brand and model is yours. I'm trying to find a new switch plate.


----------



## Notinumi8 (Apr 17, 2017)

I have used it before.


----------



## John813 (May 22, 2020)

I just picked up a tabletop K&F 5 speed Drill Press (LR94781-1) from an estate. First time owner and don't know the proper part names.
Problem: I'm using 3" hole saw attachment to drill holes in a long board. First hole drilled fine. Started to drill 2nd hole and the piece that I attached bit to, came off the drive shaft. I can put it back on and it magnetically locks in place but just comes off again when I start to drill. There doesn't appear to be any way to secure this piece on the shaft. Can anyone help me? I can't find a user manual.


----------



## AMZ (Jan 27, 2020)

Are you referring to the drill chuck? Might be a friction fit, and if so, you'll want to clean to taper (portion that inserts) of grease, oil, etc., as well as the socket it inserts to. Place in socket and tap upward with piece of 2 X 4 or soft face mallet.


----------



## John813 (May 22, 2020)

Thank you for the quick reply. Yes it was as you described. I tried cleaning all and tapping back into place. My project required me to drill 24 - 3" holes, and the chuck came out at least 20 more times. It will probably work better when using standard bits …. at least I hope it will!


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

i have a small table top drill press that has the tapered shaft and the chuck is tapered to fit. It comes loose just as you described yours doing. I haven't taken the time yet to work on it but here is my plan. I will do as suggested online by another person(s). I will coat the shaft with magic marker, then hand install the chuck and even try to turn it a bit with pushing it up onto the shaft. Then I will remove it and take a look inside the chuck taper and on the shaft to see what is touching and what it not. Then the areas that are touching I can dress down ever so slightly and keep repeating until I see it has a better overall fit. Then to finally reinstall, I will clean the shaft and the chuck taper, then after making sure the jaws are retracted, I will tap it on with a soft mallet or brass hammer, and finally place it against a wood block and advance it firmly with the handles. That should work, hopefully.


----------

